# Favorite primer?



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine changes depending on the work really... problock for standard duty priming, BIN for shellac'ed/varnished/laminates, and high build for damaged sheetrock, haven't found a favorite there yet but most I like seem to have high silica amounts. I really rarely use oil anymore.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

For my jobs, w/c removal for painting, w/c installation, plaster/drywall repair, etc. I'm using more and more Gardz than ever before. 

But I can't really pick a favorite primer, as all the applications are different.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> But I can't really pick a favorite primer, as all the applications are different.


 
I agree. But one thing I think we can all agree on is that for the various uses it seams to be Zinsser all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Depends on the app. fer sure

But, I would mention that Zinsser's probably has an excellent product for whatever the application is


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

True, I use problock for basic interior priming simply because it's cheap, and plentiful... heh.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Been using Seal grip from PPG alot lately just convenent really


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I agree. But one thing I think we can all agree on is that for the various uses it seams to be Zinsser all the way. :thumbsup:


Zinsser does seem to be the brand of choice. whatever the situation.:thumbup:


----------



## remodeling joe (Apr 18, 2007)

zinsser all the way dudes!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Tell me, o wise ones, why is zinsser preferred? I have used kilz with good results, although I haven't done any side by dide testing. I used the latex kilz today over some skimmed surfaces that had been a drywall repair from stripping wall paper. It covered well and seemed to have a lot of pigment in it. Primed a half bath and it looked nearly like a finished job. Give me input! :001_unsure:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd just say Zinsser carries a good selection for many different applications. From a clear, pigmented, shellac, acrylic, Zinsser has the best overall selection.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> ...Zinsser carries a good selection for many different applications.


That's what I like about Zinsser. The more I learn about primers the more I shy away from the "all purpose" primers. I don't really even use Bullseye 1-2-3 anymore.


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Heh, I find that funny... Bullseye is a Zinsser product.


----------



## smithoman (Apr 18, 2007)

For wood it's Zin's oil hands down. I've been using some of that new high end Kilz and like it. I've tried almost all of them. XIM great but expensive, UMA good but kinda wierd. No oil base Kilz for me, too stinky!


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Heh, I find that funny... Bullseye is a Zinsser product.


 
Yea I know but it's a multi purpose. I'm applying the "jack of all trades master of none" formula to primers.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> That's what I like about Zinsser. The more I learn about primers the more I shy away from the "all purpose" primers. I don't really even use Bullseye 1-2-3 anymore.


Yeah, Zinsser is famous for their "universal" claims, but if you use them for proper applications, they work well.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

smithoman said:


> ...I've been using some of that new high end Kilz and like it...No oil base Kilz for me, too stinky!


The oil-based Original Kilz is the only Kilz I'll use
The others are pretty crappy
Kilz2's slogan is:
*Kilz2*, when it absolutely, positively, must fail

I've not heard of a "new high-end" Kilz though


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yeah, Zinsser is famous for their "universal" claims, but if you use them for proper applications, they work well.


Yeah
Don't believe the hype

It often boils down to you can never beat the right product for the right app


----------



## Leader (Apr 19, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> For my jobs, w/c removal for painting, w/c installation, plaster/drywall repair, etc. I'm using more and more Gardz than ever before.
> 
> But I can't really pick a favorite primer, as all the applications are different.


 

what is your favorite w/c adhesive?????


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

XIM-400W- best primer for adhesion problems. 400W-ES for low VOC. XIM Peel Bond for exterior. Super high build possible- great adhesion. Higher priced but you get what you pay for in reduced call backs.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Primer Guy said:


> XIM-400W- best primer for adhesion problems. 400W-ES for low VOC. XIM Peel Bond for exterior. Super high build possible- great adhesion. Higher priced but you get what you pay for in reduced call backs.


Hey Primer Guy,

I see you are a paint saleman... who do you work for?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Hey Primer Guy,
> 
> I see you are a paint saleman... who do you work for?


 
XIM
:laughing:


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Humble Abode- How did you guess? I watch these forums to see what contractors are concerned about. We see complaints come into our technical department for some of the issues mentioned in this forum. We also test our products with various paint manufacturers topcoat paints. For instance our lab has recently noticed that some of the paint manufacturers have changed their water based paint formulations to meet OTC regulations. These new formulations don't brush out as well and are causing problems for painters. We have upped our recommendations for the amount of our Latex Extender to use for these products. Next year when the Great Lakes states go to the OTC regulations, you will see a lot more people effected.

PS- I will try not to sound like an infomercial but sometimes it is hard not to when I know of a product that addresses a specific problem mentioned. XIM is a small company that has been around since 1935. We make specialty primers and additives for tough problems. Our focus is to provide specialty products that address issues that paint contractors face every day.We are privately owned. 90% of the paint manufacturers carry some of our products in their stores.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL I was just making a joke. 

That's cool though. I would love to see you stick around so we can get some perspective from the chemistry side of the paint industry.

I agree, XIM is a great product. I have used it for a few special applications but my paint reps never push it and it seams like even if I wanted to use it for a few larger jobs they wouldn't even be able to give me enough without a lot of notice. 

My preferred suppliers (Hallman Lindsay) carry and push a lot of Zinsser and Insl-X products at us, which is fine with me because I like them too.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

See where this goes....

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> See where this goes....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


Did you really just do that?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

hehehehe


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shame Brushslinger moved on to better pastures.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Ha Ha, this necro did not hook one newby.... There must be 1000 threads on primer since this one!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Primer is obsolete now right?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, right TJ.:no: I still like oil for exteriors and I have a list of primers I like for interiors as well, depending on the application. I haven't bought into the "paint and primer in one" racket.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Ha Ha, this necro did not hook one newby.... There must be 1000 threads on primer since this one!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


Love the avatar.:thumbsup:


----------



## gene118 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Missquote*



Humble Abode said:


> I agree. But one thing I think we can all agree on is that for the various uses it seams to be Zinsser all the way. :thumbsup:


 hi 
Desiderius Erasmus not Vonnegut .


----------

